# Pikachu after his bath



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Every time Pikachu gets a bath, he looks and acts like the most pathetic critter on earth:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

**A wild Pikachu appears!**

What a sin lol, my dog used to bolt from the bathroom and immediately start rubbing his face into the floor, carpet, towels, our bed, furniture or the grass outside. Not only his face but roll around all these things too.

He's cute


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Laki said:


> **A wild Pikachu appears!**
> 
> What a sin lol, my dog used to bolt from the bathroom and immediately start rubbing his face into the floor, carpet, towels, our bed, furniture or the grass outside. Not only his face but roll around all these things too.
> 
> He's cute


DUDE that's what Pikachu does!!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness Pikachu is so adorable when all wet...lol


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

My Sweetie looks adorable but Buddy looks like a drowned fledgling bird. It's adorable how pathetic he looks.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

bniebetta said:


> DUDE that's what Pikachu does!!!


My dog does that too! It annoys the heck outta me!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

He posed similar to your avatar, but pikachu has mischievous eyes.....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I managed the behaviour by piling towels in the bathroom before letting him in the rest of the house. And while I washed all his loose fur down the drain he rolled in the towels and dried mostly off. Then we would rough him up with a clean dry towel to dry him more and then release him into the wilds of the house. 

He was a terrier so he dried fast.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I opened this thread thinking it was about you bathing your fish.....! I was relieved to find it was about your dog. Mine stands in the bathtub the whole time all pumped up. As soon as it is over, she is happy as can be. She will run and dive into ocean waves... but hates the bathtub.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

HAHAHA funny thing about that... once I had a dream that I bathed my red veiltail. It was really weird. And thats funny about the avatar thing! He doesnt usually look so demonic but he refused to hold still and that was the best I could get of his face


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine (APBT) doesn't need a bath often. She somehow psychically knows when one is coming. She will go lie on the bedroom floor and not budge. I have to carry her to the tub. As soon as it is over, she runs around, full of joy!!


----------

